# Tailing sea trout



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice one Jaws ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

WTG Tanner. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I love the Pirate pose. Arrrg......me buccaneers.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice one Tanner! Check out them skills!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

NICE TROUT Tanner!!!! an on fly too!  Dave


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

now thats a gator right there, wtg.


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

Tanner: Good job I am jealous. Bill


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good fish!

But no stiff arming the fishing pictures next time! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

That's a f'r real 'un on the fly pole. [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job Tanner...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Rumor has it, Tanner took the fish home to the little woman.










RJ gave me permission to borrow the picture.


----------

